# Double Triplets



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

Family doubles joy of having triplets

Philadelphia Inquirer
Associated Press
May 4, 2006

NEW BRUNSWICK, N.J. - Most parents feel a little overwhelmed when they leave the hospital with a newborn, so one can only imagine how Rich and Sharon Fontana will feel.

The Middlesex County parents on Monday welcomed their second set of triplets.

"It's going to be rough in the beginning," Rich Fontana said in televised comments from St. Peter's University Hospital in New Brunswick, where Alyssa, Evan and Eric were born. "The older ones are going to take our time during the day, and the babies are going to be at night."

Siblings Danielle, David and Dylan are 2, which will mean six children in diapers. The family will go through an estimated three dozen bottles and about 40 diapers a day.

The Fontanas, of Old Bridge, said both sets had been conceived without medical help, even though 12 years ago a doctor told Sharon Fontana that she would not get pregnant.

With a baby in either arm, she said she was ready for motherhood times six.

"I don't have much choice," she said.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 4, 2006)

YAY! Those drs don't know much when it comes to conception and God...I also was told I wouldn't have any children (and now we are outnumbered several times over)


----------



## Arch2k (May 4, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

is right!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

Ay Caramba!!! That would be very difficult.

Did you guys know that Mike Horton and his wife have a set of triplets? It's a bit of Providence but we both had our first sons (both James) around the same time and then he and his wife had triplets about the time my second daughter was born. They're done having kids and I would be too...


----------

